# Southwold motorhome parking



## Cotehill (Jan 15, 2006)

I am going to Southwold soon with my 2 young grandsons on a day trip and would welcome any advice on where to park my "van".
Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In Adnams brewery yard - no sorry that's just wishful thinking :lol:

Hope you get a proper answer its a lovely place give my love to the Sole Bay Inn

Frank


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cotehill at this time of year any where along the front or large car park near golf course and of course down by the estury you may even be lucky and find the fresh fish shop open.


----------

